# Your favourite short works and individual movements



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I find myself occasionally in the mood lately for quick-fix playlists for instant gratification - the "popular classics" sort of thing, the shorter works and "famous" individual movements or arias. You know: the Meditation from Thais, Mozart's Rondo alla turca, "Una furtiva lagrima", etc etc...

Which of the perennials are your favourites, and - perhaps more interesting - which off-the-beaten-path pieces would you like to see become perennials?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I love Webern because of his brevity... so three short pieces for your enjoyment.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I admit that I do listen very often movements separately, perhaps even more often than whole works.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

One of my favourite short works:

Jacques Ibert: Trois pièces brèves for wind quintet (1930)


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dim7 said:


> I admit that I do listen very often movements separately, perhaps even more often than whole works.


I go the opposite route and love hearing the whole piece in one shot. But that's just a personal preference for myself.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Could anyone express as much in just over 2 mins?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I listen to John Cage's Forever and Sunsmells a lot. 

Ligeti's Desordre and the 1st prelude from Duckworth's Time Curve Preludes are others. Solo piano seems to the only time where I pick out pieces from longer works.

Also, I tend to do this more often with Modern works. I think I've heard enough of the old short "hits" enough times already.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I really like John Cage's 4' 33". And it's pretty short.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Dmitri Shostakovich - The Assault on Beautiful Gorky from 'The Unforgettable Year 1919' Op.89

Whenever I need a quick fix of Russian Romanticism a la Rachmaninov but condensed down to 7 minutes






And in a similar vein there is the Warsaw Concerto - Addinsell.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Not well known, but very fine -- Shostakovich's only tone poem "October, Op. 131". No, not the symphony. Even its opus number says it's good!


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Not well known, but very fine -- Shostakovich's only tone poem "October, Op. 131". No, not the symphony. Even its opus number says it's good!


I like the music. It's so much like the first movement of the Shosty _Twelfth_.

I just wish that it was given a Stokowksi or a Mravinsky treatment.


----------



## brg5658 (Mar 2, 2015)

Chopin Prelude No. 4 -- dramatically emotional...so it has to be in the right context, but a very lovely 2-2.5 minutes of listening.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I would say that Scriabin and Alkan are the great masters of miniatures. They can take you away in just one minute of music. Try them.


----------



## Revel (Feb 25, 2015)

I do the "quick listen" all the time. Generally, the pieces or movements are up tempo. Listening to the final movement of Tchai's Pathetique is not going to happen while I'm working or doing anything significant during the day. Pieces like that need to be appreciated in their entirety, and when I have nowhere to be. Same with Bruckner...late in the day or at night when I have an hour or more to set aside and completely relax.

Typical "quick listens" for me include, but are in no way limited to:

Tchaikovsky - Sym 4 Mov 4






Gorecki - Three Pieces in Olden Style Mov 2






Ginastera - Piano Concerto No 1 Mov 4


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

L'isle Joyeuse, Debussy. Ten minutes of passionate, sensual bliss.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Out of Doors by Bartók, Symphony for Wind Instruments by Stravinsky and La Valse by Ravel are among my favorite short pieces.


----------



## Revel (Feb 25, 2015)

hpowders said:


> L'isle Joyeuse, Debussy. Ten minutes of passionate, sensual bliss.


I don't listen to Piano much, unless it's a Trio or Concerto. But I gotta say, I really enjoyed this. Thank You for the recommendation. I randomly chose a Marc-Andre Hamelin version, as it was one of the first to show up on a YouTube search.

If you have any other Debussy recommendations, I'm all ears.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Revel said:


> I don't listen to Piano much, unless it's a Trio or Concerto. But I gotta say, I really enjoyed this. Thank You for the recommendation. I randomly chose a Marc-Andre Hamelin version, as it was one of the first to show up on a YouTube search.
> 
> If you have any other Debussy recommendations, I'm all ears.


I'm so happy you like it! Seek out any of the Sviatoslav Richter performances. He was a great Debussy player.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Revel said:


> I don't listen to Piano much, unless it's a Trio or Concerto. But I gotta say, I really enjoyed this. Thank You for the recommendation. I randomly chose a Marc-Andre Hamelin version, as it was one of the first to show up on a YouTube search.
> 
> If you have any other Debussy recommendations, I'm all ears.


If you like L'isle Joyeuse, I would actually recommend first and foremost some Ravel pieces: Jeux d'eau, Miroirs, Gaspard de la nuit, Sonatine. In that order.

I heard L'isle Joyeuse long before I got seriously into classical, it's a special piece for me.


----------



## Revel (Feb 25, 2015)

Thank You both.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

This little sweetie deserves more recognition:






With Ravel you also get Alborado and Pavane which are amazing enough onpiano but even better with orchestra


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Prokofiev's Classical Symphony is relatively short and ingeniously composed.


----------



## aajj (Dec 28, 2014)

Some that come to mind include Copland's 'Short' 2nd Symphony, Stravinsky's Symphony for Wind Instruments, various Bartok piano works such as the Sonatina and any of the eight Schubert Impromptus.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Mr. Hough specializes in recording CDs of short works; he is very good at it.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

hpowders said:


> Prokofiev's Classical Symphony is relatively short and ingeniously composed.


I am giving this post both a Like _and_ a thumbs-up. I have always been amazed at the skill and inspired ideas he exhibited in this work. 
:tiphat:

Well shucks, we don't even have a thumbs-up emoticon. This lack of non-verbal communication must contribute to the ill feelings we sometimes see generated here.


----------



## aajj (Dec 28, 2014)

Another of Prokofiev's wonderful short works is his 1st Piano Concerto, running solidly 20 minutes, if that's short enough to qualify.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ukko said:


> I am giving this post both a Like _and_ a thumbs-up. I have always been amazed at the skill and inspired ideas he exhibited in this work.
> :tiphat:
> 
> Well shucks, we don't even have a thumbs-up emoticon. This lack of non-verbal communication must contribute to the ill feelings we sometimes see generated here.


Yes but the mods get to use the coveted thumbs-down emoticon whenever some unfortunate devil gets banned.
I would want to be a mod just to have access to that emoticon. It must be fun!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

hpowders said:


> Yes but the mods get to use the coveted thumbs-down emoticon whenever some unfortunate devil gets banned.
> I would want to be a mod just to have access to that emoticon. It must be fun!


Hah. One of my neighbors has a small patch of sunflowers every summer (he does something with the seeds). After harvest in the fall, he cuts down the stalks with a machete. He says he always does this when he is emotionally 'on an even keel', because the patch isn't big enough to tire him out. If he were upset when he started he would still be upset when he finished - and he still has the machete.

The Team must have a routine that makes the patch big enough.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

on my iPod Classic I have a folder called orchestra shorts. Many are overtures, but since these are frequently played separately by orchestras I think they should count as orchestral shorts. I haven't picked a favourite, I wrote everything.

Mozart The Marriage of Figaro
Beethoven Egmont Overture
Rossini William Tell Overture
Weber Oberon Overture
Berlioz Roman Carnival Overture

Mendelssohn The Hebrides Overture
Brahms Academic Festival Overture
Verdi Force of Destiny Overture
J Strauss Blue Danube Waltz
Wagner Tristan and Isolde Prelude and Liebestod

Smetena The Moldau
Dvorak Carnival Overture
Saint Saens Bacchanale from Samson and Dalila
Suppe Light Cavalry
Grieg Symphonic Dance no 3

Alfvren Swedish Rhapsody Midsommer
Strauss Till Eulenspiegel 
Mussorgsky Night on Bare mountain 
Tchaikovsky March Slave
Enescu Romanian Rhapsody no 1

Chabrier Espana
Offenbach Orpheus in the underworld overture
Massenet Thais Mediation
Debussy Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
Dukas Sorcerers apprentice 

Ravel Pavanne for a dead princess
Honegger Pacific 231
Milhaud Creation of the world
RVW Greensleeves
Holst Egdon Heath

Elgar Pomp and Circumstance no 4
Coates London Suite
Delius Brigg fair 
Bax Tintagel
Stravinsky Fireworks

Nielsen Helios Overture
Sibelius Finlandia
Szymanowski Concert Overture
Britten An American Overture
Shostakovich Festive overture

Gershwin Variations on I got rhythm
Copland El Salon Mexico
Bernstein Candide overture
Barber Adagio for strings

some are a bit longer, some are really short. I purposely have only one composer each represented. Some pieces are part of larger pieces, but these pieces are generally self contained, and often performed by itself.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I've posted it before, but Herbert Howell's Penguinski is still probably my favoritest short work. It always makes me smile.

Other favorites are Faure's Pavane and that other famous melody from Pelléas et Mélisande (the name escapes me at the moment) that is very similar to the Pavane. I'll kick myself -- it's so well known! Aaargh!

Oh, and definitely Mendelssohn's Hebrides Overture.

[Edit: Sicilienne is the word I was trying to think of. ^ I don't know if it's from Pelléas et Mélisande or not.]


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Aaron Copland - Quiet City
RVW - 5 Variants on Dives & Lazarus
Roy Harris - Symphony #3 (yes, it is short but dense!)
Peter Maxwell Davies - Orkney Wedding with Sunrise


----------



## Hmmbug (Jun 16, 2014)

The F sharp major prelude from the WTC Book 1:





Not necessarily the fugue too, though it is lovely. The prelude is just something else.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Becca said:


> Aaron Copland - Quiet City
> RVW - 5 Variants on Dives & Lazarus
> Roy Harris - Symphony #3 (yes, it is short but dense!)
> Peter Maxwell Davies - Orkney Wedding with Sunrise


Like for Ralph. _;D_


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Marschallin Blair said:


> Like for Ralph. _;D_


Aaron, Roy & Peter are p***ed :lol:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

And of course Morton Feldman's early works:


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

Pieces by a composer who excelled in producing musical miniatures, Anatol Liadov: Baba Yaga, The Enchanted Lake, Kikimora, all under eight minutes in length, all of which tell the story in a short interval. I have the Naxos version originally on Marco Polo, serviceable if not the best.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

A few favourites I can think of that are usually no longer than 15 mins:

Schubert - Impromptus, D.899 (#3 in G-flat major) 
Mahler - Piano Quartet in A minor
Liszt - Transcendental etudes (#8)
Sibelius - The Bard
Saint-Saens - _Le carnaval des animaux_ (The Swan)
Part - _Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten_ and _Fratres_
Brahms - Alto Rhapsody
Mendelssohn - Hebrides 
Vaughan Williams - _Tallis Fantasia_
Bruckner - Adagio from String Quintet
Grieg - Aase's Death from Peer Gynt Suite No. 1
Tchaikovsky - Serenade Melancolique
Ravel - The Fairy Garden from _Ma mère l'oye_
Dvorak - Humoreque in G-flat major
Rachmaninov - Trio Elegaique #1


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Thinking about the individual movements that are my own favourites, I realised how much of it was influenced by my tendency when starting out with classical to buy sampler discs and magazines with cover discs ("Classic CD" was a favourite back in the nineties). There have been a lot of works where for many years I loved one bit of them but had never heard the rest.

Anyway, here's some of my own, the first ones I can think of (and there are many more!):
Beethoven: Piano concerto no.1 - final movement
Arnold: Clarinet concerto no.2 - final movement ('The Pre-Goodman Rag')
Arnold: Scottish Dance no.3
Busoni: Berceuse
Schmidt: Symphony no.3 - Adagio
Maxwell Davies: Farewell to Stromness
Bernstein: Candide Overture
Glass: Glassworks - Closing
Dowland: Can she excuse my wrongs?
Ireland: Sea Fever
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphoses - Turandot
Méhul: Piano sonata op.1 no.2 - 1st movement
Morales: Parce mihi Domine
Reizenstein: Variations on the Lambeth Walk
Vivaldi: Nisi Dominus - Cum dederint
Haydn: Symphony no.82, 'Bear' - final movement
Handel: Rinaldo - Lascia ch'io pianga


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

A couple little jewels from Gaspar Sanz, played by Julian Bream.

*p.s.*



Hmmbug said:


> The F sharp major prelude from the WTC Book 1:


Good call. I generally favor other pianists when listening to a whole book of the WTC, but Richter brings incomparable magic to individual pieces--there are so many inspired moments, and that's one of them.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Beethoven's Cavatina from Op 130


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

It just occurred to me, in my deep listening sessions I tend to skip over the shorter works, thinking I need some epic symphony or hour and half long chamber work to be deep enough. I should schedule my sessions more like a concert. One medium short work at the beginning, a slightly longer work perhaps a concerto, then the main course of a large symphony. If I'm not exhausted I could have a miniature or extremely short piece for an encore. That way all my catalog has a chance of getting cycled through.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Charles Ives Central Park in the Dark: 10-11 minutes long. Haunting.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Overtures to Figaro and Magic Flute; Overtures to Beatrice et Benedick, Benvenuto Cellini, and Corsair; Elgar Introduction and Allegro; Finale of Brandenburg No. 4; Tchaikovsky String Serenade; Finale to Vaughan Williams' Fifth; Menuetto of Beethoven's Eighth.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

For me: Most of Chopin, 
"Lascia ch'io pianga from Handel's Rinaldo, 
the first movement of Mendelssohn's 2nd, 
Gorecki's Requiem for a Polish Girl, mov. 3

Lots of great pics by others here


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Every movement of Goldberg Variations is just glorious to me.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Some of my favourite shorter Orchestral pieces 
Vaughan Williams 
Lark Ascending
Tallis Fantasia
5 Variants on Dives and Lazarus

Elgar
Cockaigne Overture 
Froissart Overture

In fact just get this disc it is a real gem with a lovely mix by a master conductor of British music Vernon Handley


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I assume that we are defining short pieces as 15 minutes or less here?


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

albertfallickwang said:


> I assume that we are defining short pieces as 15 minutes or less here?


Personally I'd say short means under 10 minutes, but it's not an exact science.

Some more:

Bach/Busoni: Ich ruf zu dir
Gluck/Sgambati: Dance of the Blessed Spirits
Mozart: Sinfonia concertante - 2nd mvt, Andante
and Nyman's "version" of that, Trysting Fields (from Drowning By Numbers)
Oh, and Nyman's In Re Don Giovanni


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another wonderful short piece:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Beethoven's Choral Fantasia is one of my favorite short works (about 20 minutes).


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Some more.


Griffes - The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan 
Ligeti - Lux Aeterna
Ligeti Clocks and Clouds
Liszt - Les Preludes (I'm not sure how short that is, but it's not very long at least.)
Schwantner - Aftertones of Infinity

and -- almost the entire baroque concerto catalog since they mostly clock in at under ten minutes.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

As far as favorite short individual movements go:

Ives Concord Sonata, Movement 3: "The Alcotts".

Six minutes of incredible beauty.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> Which of the perennials are your favourites, and - perhaps more interesting - which off-the-beaten-path pieces would you like to see become perennials?


Some of my favourite perennials include:

Tchaikovsky - Marche Slav
Rimsky Korsakov - Russian Easter Overture
Mendelssohn - Hebrides Overture
Ravel - La Valse
Borodin - In the Steppes of Central Asia
De Falla - Ritual Fire Dance
Faure - Sicilienne
Arnold - English Dances

A selection of more off-the-wall pieces that I'd like to see become perennials:

Shchedrin - Concerto for Orchestra No.1 (Merrie Ditties)
Skempton - Lento
Mossolov - Iron Foundry
Langgaard - Symphony No.11 "Ixion"


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Mozart's 1st composition I believe


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

One of my favorite individual movements is the final movement of Beethoven's Seventh Symphony.

While I prefer listening to the entire symphony, I must admit to occasionally playing the exhilarating finale by itself, from time to time. Helps to put me in a fine mood!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

hpowders said:


> One of my favorite individual movements is the final movement of Beethoven's Seventh Symphony.
> 
> While I prefer listening to the entire symphony, I must admit to occasionally playing the exhilarating finale by itself, from time to time. Helps to put me in a fine mood!


Unlike a lot of scherzos and finales, this movement is IMO an example of a light-hearted or even "silly" movement in a symphony done right. I guess it helps that the rest of the symphony except the slow movement is not very serious in character either...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dim7 said:


> Unlike a lot of scherzos and finales, this movement is IMO an example of a light-hearted or even "silly" movement in a symphony done right. I guess it helps that the rest of the symphony except the slow movement is not very serious in character either...


Yes, Beethoven appeared to be in a fine playful mood when composing Symphony No. 7.

Also, I like your new handsome avatar! :tiphat:


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

hpowders said:


> Yes, Beethoven appeared to be in a fine playful mood when composing Symphony No. 7.
> 
> Also, I like your new handsome avatar! :tiphat:


Thanks. The previous avatar was a bit _too_ handsome so I had to change it. The meaning ain't very flattering though but luckily I'm too stupid to realize it!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Dim7 said:


> Thanks. The previous avatar was a bit _too_ handsome so I had to change it. The meaning ain't very flattering though but luckily I'm too stupid to realize it!


Yes. I think it means ""diminished seventh" in Mandarin, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Let us go less than 5 minutes. Mostly.

*Ives* - Holding Your Own (Scherzo)






*Dvorak* - Klid (Silent Woods)






*Debussy* - Syrinx






*Elgar* - Elegy






*Fahey* - On the Sunny Side of the Ocean


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got finished playing the isolated third movement of the Bartók Piano Concerto No.2 as performed with incredible propulsive virtuosity by Yefim Bronfman. Six minutes of terrific Bartók.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

shangoyal said:


> Beethoven's Cavatina from Op 130


Welcome back, shangoyal! Now we have a forum again! :tiphat:


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Just got finished playing the isolated third movement of the Bartók Piano Concerto No.2 as performed with incredible propulsive virtuosity by Yefim Bronfman. Six minutes of terrific Bartók.


Wonderful movement! One of my favorites!


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

Movements of individual longer works- here is a very short one: Atterberg Symphony 4, Scherzo, 1' 40" - and it is a complete scherzo.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The second movement of Brahms' Fourth Symphony always puts me in a "misterioso" mood as if I'm sailing on a ship and while on deck, enveloped by fog.


----------



## AntP (Feb 19, 2015)

From Janacek's On an Overgrown Path: The Madonna of Frydek, The Barn Owl Has Not Flown Away, and the final (unnamed) movement. Absolutely beautiful.

Oh, and whilst I'm at it, Janacek's Reminiscence. Manages to say so much in just fifty seconds.

And a general hullo, by the way, to the forum.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

AntP said:


> From Janacek's On an Overgrown Path: The Madonna of Frydek, The Barn Owl Has Not Flown Away, and the final (unnamed) movement. Absolutely beautiful.
> 
> Oh, and whilst I'm at it, Janacek's Reminiscence. Manages to say so much in just fifty seconds.
> 
> And a general hullo, by the way, to the forum.


Welcome! Praising Janacek is a great way to introduce yourself.

:tiphat:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

One of the most heartbreaking sections from Mahler:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The Gloria of Tavener's _Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas_ would probably be enjoyed by more people were it better known.

Bull's _The King's Hunt_ is a nice little delight as well.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The prelude to J.S.Bach's Keyboard Partita No. 1. Two minutes of glory.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

One of mine is Handel's sinfonia movement ino the oratorio Solomon, Arrival of Queen of Sheba.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

This is a lovely shorter Feldman piece that I think is absolutely sublime:


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Generally, I don't like short works. Some exceptions can be found in Bruckner's _Helgoland_ and _Te Deum_, Dvorak's _Te Deum_ and especially Liszt's _Psalm 116_, also known as the Graduale of the Hungarian Coronation Mass. It's what, 5 minutes long? And yet it is so complete in itself, I almost feel as if I've listened to 30 minutes of music when it's done.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Overture to Handel's Messiah is a noble, dramatic piece that can stand on its own for those needing a serious shot of uplifting.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

White Peacock (Orchestral version) - Griffes
Intermezzo from Vanessa - Barber
Le Jardin Feerique (Orchestral version) - Ravel


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

Another little gem is *Robert Schumann's* piano piece _Vogel als Prophet_ (Bird as Prophet) in G minor which is movement 7 of the 9 pieces comprising _Waldszenen_ (Forest Scenes), Op. 82 .


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

For pieces under 2 minutes:

http://www.talkclassical.com/35380-miniature-pieces-2-minutes.html

I'm really enjoying Prokofiev at the moment


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Verdi Aida Overture. Beautiful and pithy.


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Well I'm not as big of a FANATIC as some others when it comes to Brahms, even though I greatly respect and enjoy his music, but if you're looking for a quick short something give any of his famous Hungarian Dances a listen. No. 5 is the most well known...





However, my personal favorite is No. 6...





Just so you know, there are a total of 21 dances, each ranging anywhere from around a minute and a half to 5 minutes. They were originally composed for Piano, but the later Orchestrated renditions (which were orchestrated by different later composers) are more commonly found today. But if you search for them you should be able to find any of them performed on Piano. Best of luck! (sorry if this has already been mentioned.)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The scherzo movement from Beethoven's Eroica Symphony. My favorite movement in this overblown work.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Honegger-Pastorale d'ete


----------

